# Yahoo- Lexicon Presents Clinical Data On LX1032 For Carcinoid Syndrome At European Neuroendocrine Tumor Society Meeting (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Lexicon Pharmaceuticals, Inc. (Nasdaq: LXRX), a biopharmaceutical company focused on discovering and developing breakthrough treatments for human disease, announced that Dr. Philip Brown, senior vice president of clinical development at Lexicon, delivered an oral presentation at the annual meeting of the European Neuroendocrine Tumor Society (ENETS).View the full article


----------

